# Point Lookout Reports?



## saltlyfe95 (Jun 25, 2014)

I was wondering if there are any recent reports from point lookout. Was planning to go sometime this week. Any bluefish, croaker, redfish, flounder, or stripers? I will probably will be live lining, using bloodworms, and shrimp. Thanks.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Croakers Flounder and a few blues. You could try a live spot in the deeper water like around the lighthouse.


----------



## saltlyfe95 (Jun 25, 2014)

The blues came in? Btw are live spot in as well? How big do you think thr blues and flounder are? And thanks for the tip.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

saltlyfe95 said:


> The blues came in? Btw are live spot in as well? How big do you think thr blues and flounder are? And thanks for the tip.


Buddy of mine fished the tank recently and caught some blues at Cambridge. To small to eat but big enough to shred your baits.


----------



## saltlyfe95 (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah i was also thinking about going there because its about the same drive distance from where i live. About 2 hours. But i always only caught spot or croakers at cbridge. I think im gonna live line spot at PLO and hope for the best, i mean thats if i do catch any spot there lol


----------



## saltlyfe95 (Jun 25, 2014)

Any other tips and reports? Going there tonight around 2 and hit hightide around 3ish.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I'm coming from burtonsville so I just take 198 to 32 to 97 and that will get me to Cambridge in 1hr 40. If you take 4 to PLO you can get there in 2 hrs.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

mastrbaitr said:


> i'm coming from burtonsville so i just take 198 to 32 to 97 and that will get me to cambridge in 1hr 40. If you take 4 to plo you can get there in 2 hrs.


dead on the $!!!


----------



## saltlyfe95 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey im near the burtonsville area! I know how to get there, just wondering how the fishing was at PLO.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Can anybody show me how to live line a spot? I just don't see it working on a high low rig. And from the surf or pier... and with a sinker???

When i watch boating videos, yes i see how you live line a spot. But casting that?? idk...


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Bobber

Under that about two feet down - a half ounce sinker.

Under that, another two feet down - a J-hook.

Hook the the spot in the tail for blues or through the lips for Rock. 

Good luck.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

^ okay thanks Stinky_Pete. 

I just feel like what ive been doing is always against my odds. I just don't know how to target big fish. 

All i know is the high low rig

and a fish finder

and now live lining a J hook...


----------



## saltlyfe95 (Jun 25, 2014)

Any bait and tackle shops around PLO?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

saltlyfe95 said:


> Any bait and tackle shops around PLO?


Yea they are all along rt 4 and point lookout road as you get close and there is one about 10 min before PLO. Forgot the name but you can get liquor, bait, and do your laundry : ) 
Really thinking about heading down too now.....


----------



## saltlyfe95 (Jun 25, 2014)

Went friday night hit high tide around 3:07am and fished till about 8:00am. A lot of croaker, toadfish, and spot. Wasnt get anything else, some guy next to me caught a skate but nothing to impressive. Was kind of bum about not catching any stripers or blues. Bait that was hitting was bw and squid.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

*6/28 plo*

went down saturday 8pm-330a caught mess of croakers spot and whiting. i will take a crab basket next time as they were quite big n plentiful. nice night fishing as it wasnt crowded at all. had the right corner to myself for over 4 hrs.


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

Fished PLO Sunday morning. All Rays, all day.


----------



## wildawes (Apr 14, 2014)

*report as of 156am Tuesday Morning*

I spent Monday afternoon and night on the pier. Fished the front left corner. I caught 16 keeper croaker about 10 throwbacks. The fish were biting on blood worms, squid, and shrimp.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Have you guys ever thought to fish the point?


----------



## wildawes (Apr 14, 2014)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Have you guys ever thought to fish the point?


I have actually never fished the point in the 13 years I have been fishing at PLO. Is it better than the pier? Does it have snags?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

wildawes said:


> I have actually never fished the point in the 13 years I have been fishing at PLO. Is it better than the pier? Does it have snags?


Yea there's a snag on the bay side. Just throw far and reel in fast. As far as for better not sure this was my 4th visit after a 25 year hiatus.


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm planning on fishing the pier tomorrow night, anyone else planning to head down there Thursday night?


----------



## MmMmTOCINO (Mar 2, 2014)

I should be there this evening after work, hope they're biting.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

irrompible said:


> I'm planning on fishing the pier tomorrow night, anyone else planning to head down there Thursday night?


I'm thinking about it but the chance for thunderstorms at night kinda makes me not want to hold a lightening rod out in the open....


----------



## MmMmTOCINO (Mar 2, 2014)

Me and 3 of my buddies fished the middle of the PLO pier from 9pm-5am yesterday. Got about 25 or so spot, 4 croaker, 5 fish which I think were weakfish, and 2 skate. We had bloodworms and squid but bloodworm was the only successful bait. Happy fishing


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyone fishing PLO tonight? I'm going to try to make it down there again.


----------

